# upstream of a branching controller



## toboto

Example sentence/context:
As an appropriate branching pipe size varies with the connected capacity (total capacity connected downstream), determine a size from the following tables

Table 1. In the upstream of a branching controller
Table 2. In the downstream of a branching controller

---------------------
Se trata de un sistema de aire acondicionado:

Yo en principio "In the upstream of a branching controller" lo traduciría "corriente arriba de un controlador de bifurcación", pero yo creo que esto no tiene mucho sentido en este contexto.
Necesito la opinión de los expertos en el tema (Sibol ¿are you there?).


----------



## saramar

Hola, aunque supongo que lo tomaron en analogía con un río, en Mecánica se habla de "aguas arriba " y "aguas abajo" para señalar la posición de un elemento o aparato con respecto a otro. 
Espero que te ayude.
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## sibol

Hola, toboto:

    Lo siento, toboto. No me hago una idea de que es esto. La culpa la tiene tanto el uso de la palabra “controller” ahí,  como el uso del artículo indefinido a lo largo y ancho del texto. Parece más bien  un sistema en el que no está definido previamente el número de equipos que va a llevar la instalación final -como los sistemas  flexibles que se usan para equipar edificios- más que una máquina de aire acondicionado. 

¿Qué tipo de máquina ó sistema es exactamente? ¿Qué circula por esas tuberías  de las que se deben  calcular sus dimensiones? ¿Qué valores se representan en esas tablas ( table 1 y table 2 )?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Suena harto raro “controlador de bifurcación” , y más incrustado en esa oración.

Un saludo.


----------



## cuchuflete

I bring no topical expertise to the subject, but I understood both the original and Toboto's translation perfectly well.  With Sara's 'aguas arriba' it would be even more clear.

Imagine a "T" connector, probably with a valve to control the flow on the outbound branches.  The current comes in through a single pipe or duct, and leaves by either one or both of the horizontal branches at the top of the "T".  I share doubts about
using 'bifurcación' only because it is possible that the outbound side of the controller has more than two branches.  This may be a neologismo, but could you say controlador de ramificación?  I've seen 'ramificarse' in reference to trees.  Might it also be used firguratively here?

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## toboto

¿Qué tal, Síbol y Cuchuflete?
 He aquí un poco más de información:
 

*Selection of a branching controller*

*1) Selection an appropriate one according to the combined total capacity of the indoor units connected downstreem.*

*2) No liquid pipe needs to be connected to a branching controller.*

*3) In the downstream of a branching controller, no gas discharge pipe needs to be connected.*

* *

*Total capacity downstream           Branching controller model type*

*Less than 112                                    PFD112-E*

*112 – 179                                          PFD180-E            *

*180-280                                            PFD280-E*
** 
*No sé si las referencias de la segunda columna aclaran algo. Yo las he buscado en google y no he encontrado nada.*
** 
*Por lo que veo en el croquis que viene con el texto se trata de una conexión de varias unidades interiores a una unidad exterior. La línea que sale de la unidad exterior se va bifurcando en distintos puntos denominados branch piping 1, branch piping 2, ...*
*Entre cada uno de estos "branch pipings" y la unidad interior a la que conduce la bifurcación  hay un "branching controller".*
** 
*Algunas de las tuberías que se mencionan (que supongo que son las que hay que conectar):*
*Suction gas pipe*
*Discharge gas pipe*
*Liquid pipe*
** 
*Saludos y gracias*
** 
*Toboto*
*Mi principal duda consiste en como traducir "branching controller" y "upstream/downstream" en este contexto.*
**


----------



## sibol

Gracias por la información, toboto. Ya sé lo que es. Nunca he trabajado con estos equipos antes por lo que desconocía la terminología que es específica de estos sistemas (sistemas VRV) que prácticamente se reduce al famoso “branching controller”. El lunes probablemente veo a una persona que trabaja con ellos. Aprovecharé y le preguntaré cómo le denomina  al dichoso chisme (votaría por controlador de repartición o simplemente repartidor). 

Estos sistemas VRV se caracterizan porque la unidad exterior tiene una salida única de tres tuberías que reparten el fluido y la potencia frigorífica. Las dimensiones de las tuberías que salen de la unidad son acorde con la capacidad frigorífica total de la unidad pero lógicamente conforme se van conectado unidades interiores cada una con una fracción de la capacidad total. La capacidad disponible va disminuyendo y las tuberías deben ser rediseñadas conforme a la nueva potencia disponible. Los puntos del circuito donde ocurre esto son los “branching controllers” . Y por eso hablando de capacidad o dimensiones de las tuberías hay que calcularlas  -antes de un “branching controller”-, y después de un “branching controller”.

Puedes emplear como ha dicho Saramar “aguas arriba” y “aguas abajo” para "upstream/downstream"  , aunque la verdad yo he empleado toda mi vida “antes de” y “después de”. La primera vez que oí a alguien decir “aguas arriba” me quedé un ratito mirándolo.

Ejemplo:

Selection of a branching controller:

1) Selection an appropriate one according to the combined total capacity of the indoor units connected downstreem.

1) Seleccione uno apropiado de acuerdo a la capacidad total combinada de las unidades interiores conectadas después del “branching controller”.

Como ves la ventaja del “aguas arriba/aguas abajo” es que no hay que referirse al elemento que "divide las aguas". Yo no me acostumbro a la cosa ésta del agua, y más cuando se refiere a circuitos eléctricos pararece que te va a dar un calambrazo sólo de pensar en mezclar el agua con la electrícidad.

Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Aquí   se pueden ver los”branching controllers”. Son esas cositas amarillas a las que llegan las tuberías de refrigeración.


----------



## toboto

Hola Sibol:
Tu explicación es de un claridad meridiana. Las imágenes del vínculo se corresponden plenamente con el croquis que aparece en el documento. Utilizaré también "antes de" y "después de". Aunque no dudo que se utilice en este campo, lo de "aguas arriba" y "aguas abajo" para mí tiene una resonancia poética que prefiero reservar para hablar de un río.

También me gustaría saber como se denomina en el sector "branch piping" y 
"branch pipe set". Bajo el título de este última expresión me aparece un catálogo gráfico de piezas de empalme con una entrada y dos salidas.

Muchas gracias y un saludo

Toboto


----------



## saramar

Hola a todos, aunque suene poético (lo de aguas arriba / aguas abajo) sé que en las traducciones de mecánica lo utilizan mucho, pero quizá con antes o después quede más claro.
En cuanto a "branch pipe" mira en Eurodicautom que hay varias acepciones, entre ellas: empalme o pieza de derivación, tubería derivada o ramal de tubería y tubería en derivación.
A ver qué opina Sibol.
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## toboto

Hola, saramar:

Vaya por delante mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda. Efectivamente "aguas arriba" y "aguas abajo" se utiliza (hasta lo he encontrado en un texto del Ministerio de Ciencia y Tecnología). Mi criterio, como el de muchos otros traductores (seguro que también es tu caso), es no recurrir a calcos del inglés si puedo echar mano de expresiones o términos que existen en español -aunque reconozco que no siempre es posible- y que son utilizados por los expertos del campo en cuestión; es decir, si existen varias opciones, elijo la "que me suene mejor en español". Si no hay más que una, y sé que poniendo otra cosa nadie me va a entender, me aguanto y, aunque sea a regañadientes, la utilizo. Hasta aquí mi justificación.

Gracias por "branch pipe", hasta ahora he venido utilizando "tubería de bifurcación" que es un término heredado (estoy realizando un trabajo de actualización sobre un texto base), pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea el término apropiado. Me gustaría saber cual es el término que se utiliza generalmente en el mundo del aire acondicionado.

Un saludo.

Toboto


----------



## sibol

Las palabras que Sara sugiere son las que también se utilizan:

Branch piping; Normalmente cuando hablamos de un accesorio que se añade a una tubería y que tiene  una entrada y dos salidas se denomina normalmente derivación o simplemente TE. A veces tienen un nombre muy específico depende de la función que realicen. Por ejemplo: la pieza con una entrada y varías salidas que sirve para conectar la tubería de líquido con los múltiples capilares del evaporador se denomina distribuidor de líquido.
 La palabra derivación es la más genérica, y puede servir para piezas que tengan más de una salida .

Branch pipe /Branching pipe -> ramal, tubería secundaria., derivación. Imagen.

 Branch piping, Branch pipe, Branching pipe. Me he dado una vuelta por la web, y parece que todos estos términos en inglés son intercambiables. Me gustaría que alguien pudiera confirmarlo.

Toboto ¿ por qué no echas un vistazo en las tiendas del ramo ?. Seguramente porque en este sector haya multitud de piezas con un nombre muy específico los catálogos incluyen siempre una fotografía adjunta de absolutamente TODO lo que venden. ¡ Hasta de los tornillos !. Son mejores que cualquier diccionario. Y encima algunas editan los catálogos en múltiples idiomas

Mira por ejemplo aquí. . Permiteme que te redireccione a lo que -creo- estás buscando *☼*.


----------



## toboto

Hola Sibol:
Gracias por las sugerencias y los enlaces. El catálogo de accesorios es estupendo y ¡además con versión en inglés!. Creo que el término "derivación" es una buena opción para branch pipe en este caso, porque no estoy seguro de que sea una TE (por la forma).  Son las piezas que aparecen aquí bajo el epígrafe Layout-free refrigerant piping: branch pipe.

Un saludo

Toboto


----------



## sibol

Hola Toboto:

No he podido recabar otra opinión más experimentada que la mía como pretendía. De todas formas, como gracías al tema “free multi cooling/heating system”, ya entiendo el circuito y lo que el “branch controller” hace. Podemos acometer este término que teníamos pendiente. El circuito frigorífico que aparece aquí  es tu circuito Toboto. Está simplificado pero conserva  la filosofía de funcionamiento que es lo que importa. Si observas cada derivación o ramal que parte de la red principal de tuberías, y que termina en una unidad interior, tiene intercalado un elemento enmarcado con un línea discontinua. Ésos son los “branch controller” . Cada derivación que parte de la red principal tiene su controlador. Puedes llamarlos como quieras: controlador de un ramal, controlador del ramal, controlador de una derivación,.... 

La función de estos controladores es recuperar el calor que las unidades interiores -las que estén en modo refrigeración- están disipando , y reconducirlo a una unidad interior donde haga falta calefacción. Evitando, así, que  este calor se pierda en el exterior. Es un calor util con un coste cero. Es decir es gratis. De ahí lo de free en “free multi cooling/heating system”. Quitas estos controladores, y tienes que quitar también el adjetivo _free_ de "free multi cooling/heating system".

Si te parece  recopilamos los retazos de todos los posts e intentamos describir en español (con referencias a las palabras cuestionadas) una visión general. A ver si se entiende ó se ha colado algún error.

De la unidad exterior parten tres tuberías principales (descarga, aspiración, y líquido ) con unas dimensiones calculadas acorde con la capacidad total que la unidad exterior puede proporcionar. A partir de esta línea principal de tuberías  se van conectando unidades interiores; cada una de ellas con una fracción de la potencia total. Para cada uno de los ramales ( _branch pipes_) que parten de las tuberías principales,  y  alimentan  a  una unidad interior, es necesario intercalar un controlador del ramal (_branch controller_). Sólo las tuberías de descarga (_discharge gas pipe _ ) y aspiración (_suction gas pipe_) se conectan al controlador. La tubería de líquido (_liquid pipe_) no se conecta al controlador sino que se conecta directamente desde la tubería principal a la unidad interior. El  controlador de cada ramal (branch controller) debe ser elegido teniendo en cuenta la capacidad total combinada de todas la unidades interiores que van conectadas después de ese controlador. (_downstream_).	 
  	Estos  controladores de cada ramal ( o derivación) (_branch controller_)  no  vienen equipados con tomas  apropiadas para intercalarse directamente en la línea principal de tuberías que parten de la unidad exterior. Para eso se necesita utilizar unas accesorios con  una salida lateral (_branching  pipe set_) que se intercalan en las tuberías principales para insertar en ellos la tubería secundaria (_branching pipe_) que conduzca hasta el controlador y la unidad interior correspondiente. La unión de este accesorio o pieza de derivación (_branch piping_)  con las tuberías debe realizarse mediante soldadura dura (_Brazing_) y mantenido  un flujo constante de gas nitrógeno en las tuberías mientras dure la soldadura.


----------



## toboto

Hola Sibol:
Muchas gracias por la explicación y la recapitulación, en ellas se resuelven todas mis dudas. Por cierto, los técnicos de la casa utilizan la expresión "sistema de recuperación de calor a tres tubos".

Un saludo

Toboto


----------

